# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro - AIO V1.03 - Lots of New Models !

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro ALL IN ONE Installer V1.03 *[09 November 2017]*  
We are trying to make more powerful eMMC software with every each update 
We are releasing more models ,more dumps , more pinouts for our customer demands .   *# New Devices added *   *[New Phones / New Devices]* 
  Code:
 Asus Zenfone 6 [ T00G ] - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
CoolPad 7298D - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
Coolpad 8702 - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts  QCN File
Coolpad 8730  - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts QCN File
Coolpad 8732 - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts QCN File
HTC Desire 510  - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
HTC Desire 601 - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
Samsung A320F - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
Samsung A520F - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
Samsung G600FY - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts    *# Support Area Changes*   #    Asus Zenfone 6 eMMC Dump#    Asus Zenfone 6 eMMC Pinouts#    CoolPad 7298D eMMC Dump        [ World First ]#    CoolPad 7298D eMMC Pinouts    [ World First ]#    Coolpad 8702 eMMC Dump with QCN    [ World First ]#    Coolpad 8702  eMMC Pinouts    [ World First ]#    Coolpad 8730 Dump with QCN    [ World First ]#    Coolpad 8730  eMMC Pinouts    [ World First ]#    Coolpad 8732 eMMC Dump with QCN    [ World First ]#    Coolpad 8732  eMMC Pinouts    [ World First ]#    HTC Desire 510 eMMC Dump    [ Thanks to Mathew_Di ]#    HTC Desire 510  eMMC Pinouts    [ Thanks to Mathew_Di ]#    HTC Desire 601 eMMC Dump    [ Thanks to Mathew_Di ]#    HTC Desire 601  eMMC Pinouts    [ Thanks to Mathew_Di ]#    Samsung A320F  eMMC Dump    [ World First ]#    Samsung A320F  eMMC Pinouts     [ World First ]#    Samsung A520F  eMMC Dump    [ World First ]#    Samsung A520F  eMMC Pinouts     [ World First ]#    Samsung G600FY eMMC Dump#    Samsung G600FY eMMC Pinouts    You can now operate with almost 
all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside ! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *[Download]* 
You can download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] or الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 Thank you for all eMMC Pro Customers to keep sending us requests and suggestions .
 There is a lot more to come  
 Best Regards
 eMMC Pro TeamAdvanced eMMC Repair eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

